# Race at Mike's Saturday 2/6/2010



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Mike's will be having a regular club race Saturday night starting at 6 PM. Anybody interested???:bounce:


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Brandon and I will be there :bounce:.

Phil, Why do we start at 6pm ? It seems everyone who is gonna race is there about 2 or 3 pm already. What are the chances of starting the races earlier?

Matt


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

+1


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Interested, but need to check on my hall pass.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nelson6500 said:


> Brandon and I will be there :bounce:.
> 
> Phil, Why do we start at 6pm ? It seems everyone who is gonna race is there about 2 or 3 pm already. What are the chances of starting the races earlier?
> 
> Matt


Most guys work on sat that's why we start at 6.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll be there

1/8 electric
1/10 4wd

Remember a lot of people will be at the Make a Wish.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

As far as the 6pm start time. We have gone back and forth with it. 
It is impossible to make everyone happy every weekend. 
Overall the turn out is higher with the 6pm start time.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

6pm start, I will have to check in with the boss, she may be working that day.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Im planning on it....buggy, truggy and maybe slash.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Im shure me and Phill will race! either way we will be their!:smile:


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

wily said:


> Im planning on it....buggy, truggy and maybe slash.


Wily, all you need is a 4wd 1/10 buggy and your done :biggrin:.

Matt


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

nelson6500 said:


> Wily, all you need is a 4wd 1/10 buggy and your done :biggrin:.
> 
> Matt


Wouldnt have to marshal much.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

wily said:


> Wouldnt have to marshal much.


Hey did you buy the wining lotto ticket in Katy?:tongue:


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

nelson6500 said:


> Hey did you buy the wining lotto ticket in Katy?:tongue:


Nope....still going to work tomorrow.


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Supposed to be alot of rain tonight/tomorrow. Will the track hold up for Saturday? I know it was a mess a few days ago...

I will more than likely be there...if it's not a lake hwell:


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

JammInChris said:


> Supposed to be alot of rain tonight/tomorrow. Will the track hold up for Saturday? I know it was a mess a few days ago...
> 
> I will more than likely be there...if it's not a lake hwell:


 If the far end gets to wet i can close it off no problem..We will be racing sat.:wink:


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> If the far end gets to wet i can close it off no problem..We will be racing sat.:wink:


:brew::brew:


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I need some redemption. Might come out with my e-buggy and 2wd slash. I think I am going to mount the camera on the slash again.

-Ron


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> I think I am going to mount the slash again.
> 
> -Ron


Information overshare Ron. Try getting THAT visual out of your head you suckers! Ha ha ha.


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

GoFaster said:


> I think I am going to mount the slash again.
> 
> -Ron


You want to put 90wt in the shocks before you do that...


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Tmizzle knows what to do. Mark seems to be on him all the time..........


----------



## the-bud-man (Jan 5, 2010)

whats up fellas!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

I'll be there saturday! (Dang Rain!!!!) Should have a good crowd as well!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'll be there with a freshly rebuilt buggy!


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

I might race.. but I dont want to be out there until 2am again..


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Steven, Just think if you raced buggy then it would have been 3am...

Dont know if I will make the race at Mike's but I may be there during the day breaking in a engine and wreching. Can't pass up FREE BBQ and BEER Sat. night.....Can you say Cook Off!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

If it is the rodeo cook off, it is over-rated.
the traffic sucks. unless you can go on Thursday night you are wasting your time.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey didnt you hear the big news.. I got a buggy :idea: <-- (flashlight)


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Phil, it seems quite a few Austin guys are wanting to come down and race this weekend, but they don't want to be racing into the wee hours of the morning. Do you think we can cut down on the long breaks between rounds so we can get done a bit sooner?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Cook off only sucks if you're not in a tent. During my internship, the company i was with co-sponsored a tent, can't beat it.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I have been in the tents. it is the traffic to get there.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> Phil, it seems quite a few Austin guys are wanting to come down and race this weekend, but they don't want to be racing into the wee hours of the morning. Do you think we can cut down on the long breaks between rounds so we can get done a bit sooner?


Did they tell you this? Or is it you don't wanna miss your bed time?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

They told me this and mommy doesn't want me out past 11. LOL. If you want help running the program so you have some time to work on your cars let me know.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I was supposed to be home by midnight for the last race because of MoCo's "curfew" (only applies to under 17, but I am almost 18) but I didn't get home 'till 3am and I got pulled over doing 70 in a 55. Haha


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Were you late to Show & Tell at school the next morning?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah, but everyone still thought the list of names I took was the best.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Me and Phill and the Gulf coast crew are going to have the track 100% ready to go for saturday, me and Mark are working on a few things as we speak, we are going to start earlier, not for shure what time yet but will post soon! We will run a faster program, perhaps 5 min qualifiers for every class! and not as long of breaks! we will get back to you!:rotfl:


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> They told me this and mommy doesn't want me out past 11. LOL. If you want help running the program so you have some time to work on your cars let me know.


I should be good on calling the races..The break has nothing to do with me working on my cars. I don't wrench on raceday if it breaks I'm done. We ran so late last time because we had over 100 entry's..The break in between rounds is for guys running more than 1 class We have alot of those guys.

We will start at 4  since we have a crowd coming from Austin.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

*4 PM Start time!!!!*

*Spread the word.*


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

I've never raced before (well I did 20 yrs ago). Would I be able to race here or is this a members only deal? If I can what class would I race with my electric buggy?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

there will be an elec 1/8 scale class assuming we have enough to separate the elec from the nitro class.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Hogster said:


> I've never raced before (well I did 20 yrs ago). Would I be able to race here or is this a members only deal? If I can what class would I race with my electric buggy?


 It's open to everyone..Like mark said we should have enough Elec 1/8 to break them up from Nitro. Track opens at 9am racing starts at 4pm. Racing fee is 25 dollars...You will need a personal transponder we don't have house transponders.See ya at the track.:biggrin:


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

$25 for one class? I hope that includes lunch & dinner for 25 bucks..


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

sfleuriet said:


> $25 for one class? I hope that includes lunch & dinner for 25 bucks..


Sorry I meant 20..:headknock It's late.:redface:


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

then why have you been charging me 25. JK


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

mmorrow said:


> then why have you been charging me 25. JK


Well anyone that has as many tires as you can swing 25 easy.lol
By the way I have the pair i owe you..


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Hogster, do you have a 10th scale or 8th scale buggy? If 10th, maybe you can run with the slashes or something.


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

Will the offroad track be open for practice tomorrow?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

slickrick said:


> Will the offroad track be open for practice tomorrow?


Yes although we might be working it it here and there.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Jason B are you coming out? Or did the Austin guys scare you away? lol


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes the Austin crew is pretty scary but no they didn't scare me away. I will be there during the day but I will not be racing later. I'm going to get fatter with some BBQ and Beer Sat. night..... Suckas!!!!!!!!!

Has the Bryon's fuel showed up yet?


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

I have your fuel HOSTAGE!!!!!!! Its gonna cost ya! Plenty of rep points !!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Rep Points added.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Give me rep points.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

There you go!

Now both of you give me some.

Someone take away some of Steven's since he is now a powder puff kinda guy.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Heck yeah make my rep points negative.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Doc and Nick, looks like I can make it. I'll bring my B44 and SC10 with me. I want to run 1/8, so I'll probably run whichever flashlight looks like we'll have a bigger class.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I dont even know what rep points do. Can you trade them in for money?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

cjtamu said:


> Doc and Nick, looks like I can make it. I'll bring my B44 and SC10 with me. I want to run 1/8, so I'll probably run whichever flashlight looks like we'll have a bigger class.


Run them all


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Chris I think you have the highest number of post with the fewest rep points. hahahaha

even little nick has more rep points than you.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

mmorrow said:


> Chris I think you have the highest number of post with the fewest rep points. hahahaha
> 
> even little nick has more rep points than you.


If I knew what those were it would probably keep me up at night. When I get the power to REMOVE some of yours then I'll look into it. :rotfl:


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I am not worried.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Free table dance to the one with the most rep points!?!?!?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

wily said:


> Free table dance to the one with the most rep points!?!?!?


Whos doing the dancing? Mark? sad3sm That would look something like this:


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

B4Maz said:


> Whos doing the dancing? Mark? sad3sm That would look something like this:


Thats her....I just added to Marks to make him the winner!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I have never been to one of those places.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I will save some money and dance myself.....JK

naaa really....JUST KIDDING!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

mmorrow said:


> I have never been to one of those places.


You wouldn't like it anyway. They'd make you stand way in the back so the other patrons didn't have their view obscured. :dance:


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> You wouldn't like it anyway. They'd make you stand way in the back so the other patrons didn't have their view obscured. :dance:


Sir!...Sir! you gotta move that big head to the back.

.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

sfleuriet said:


> Heck yeah make my rep points negative.


When you hit 50 posts, youll see. :tongue:


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

You guys are killing me with the rep points. Sound like a bunch of kids comparing their peckers.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Doc and Nick, looks like I can make it. I'll bring my B44 and SC10 with me. I want to run 1/8, so I'll probably run whichever flashlight looks like we'll have a bigger class.


Chris, since you live in Shoogerland, do you come down Highway 6? The reason I'm asking is I am running "May-Pops" on my full size and may have an issue with a ticket thing. Shhhhh. 

And I don't have a car to race. So, can you pick me up and loan me a car to race within the next few weeks?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> You guys are killing me with the rep points. Sound like a bunch of kids comparing their peckers.


Looks like I win! :rybka:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL @ Biff. Don't usually go up 6 but can. And yeah, I can loan you a car. You talking this weekend or later? Don't know the game day schedule yet, need to talk to E-Hoto and Todd and see if they're going.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> LOL @ Biff. Don't usually go up 6 but can. And yeah, I can loan you a car. You talking this weekend or later? Don't know the game day schedule yet, need to talk to E-Hoto and Todd and see if they're going.


Not this weekend, but within the next few weeks. Thanks bro! I'd like to come off the couch and have some fun!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Cool. I'll let you wheel the B44. Kevin loved it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Cool. I'll let you wheel the B44. Kevin loved it.


Kevin who? :rotfl:


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Track is dry and remember track opens at 9am..Racing starts at 4pm.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Can't wait until tomorrow! Should be another night of great racing!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I dont think im gonna make it today. Family emergency just came up.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hope all is ok Nick.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Nick, sorry to hear that, hope everything works out okay. I'm bailing on today too. My wife had some last minute cancellations today so none of us have anywhere we have to be all day. Pretty rare, so I'm going to hang with my girls. See y'all in a week or 2.


----------



## 97sfeclipse (Jan 30, 2010)

Big Phil said:


> Track is dry and remember track opens at 9am..Racing starts at 4pm.


That really sucks. Been checking back on page 1 all week when planning to run my first race today where it still says racing starts at 6pm. Wish i had known it was changed to 4. Wont make it in time now. Guess I will try next time. T sad2smsad2sm


----------



## Jason Parson (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi,

I went to the race as a spectator tonight. This is the 1st race I have been to in about 6 years. I was hoping to check out the short course races but I was a little confused on the classes. I know I heard them announce 4wd but was the other class "open"? I was planning on picking up a SC10 and have my sights set on the spec class. 

My brother in law and I had fun watching despite the cold weather and the drivers put on an excellent show. I hope to start attending these races after next week. I havent raced in so long and I am getting back into the hobby and boy, quite a few things have changed!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Jason, 

Welcome, and we look forward to having you race with us!

Yes, the 2wd class is just that.....2wd. We started with spec classes and mod classes and open classes and yada yada.....

But what we found out over several years of racing, is that with 2wd, it doesn't matter what mods you have........a stocker can click off the same amount of laps as a $1000 blinged out slash.

The classes for now are 4wd and 2wd short course.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Trends come and go. I appears that the spec class is on a decline. For now the trend is the 4x4 SC. If you can spend a little more you can have just as much fun and competitive racing as the 1/8 scale for about 1/2 the cost.


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Who won the 4x4 short course class? I left after the second qualifier when my motor let the smoke out...:hairout:

Just noticed I have zero, zilch...nada rep points! Come on guys...help a brother out!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Chris, they don't show up until you have 50 posts. I'm sure you've already got some rep!

I had a great time yesterday. Thanks to all the Austin and San Antonio guys that came out to race! There was some very close racing going on in all the classes. I can't wait until the state race in March!


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

nik77356 said:


> Chris, they don't show up until you have 50 posts. I'm sure you've already got some rep!
> 
> I had a great time yesterday. Thanks to all the Austin and San Antonio guys that came out to race! There was some very close racing going on in all the classes. I can't wait until the state race in March!


Ahh...


----------



## Jason Parson (Feb 5, 2010)

mmorrow said:


> Trends come and go. I appears that the spec class is on a decline. For now the trend is the 4x4 SC. If you can spend a little more you can have just as much fun and competitive racing as the 1/8 scale for about 1/2 the cost.


What options are out there now as far as vehicles go? Whatever big phil was driving seemed fast


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

JammInChris said:


> Who won the 4x4 short course class? I left after the second qualifier when my motor let the smoke out...:hairout:
> 
> Just noticed I have zero, zilch...nada rep points! Come on guys...help a brother out!


Me..



Jason Parson said:


> What options are out there now as far as vehicles go? Whatever big phil was driving seemed fast


I'm running the Hyper 10SC with a mamba 5700..I like it.:dance:


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I would copy what ever Phil is doing. 
If you get what he has anyone should be able to beat him. lol


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> Me..:dance:


Nice...


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh yea who won truck last night?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Pretty sure it was Larry. How did the Expert A turn out?


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Mark what happened to your truck?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> Pretty sure it was Larry. How did the Expert A turn out?


He did..And Smiley won exp buggy. Our GCRW regulars won everything good job guys.:cheers:


sfleuriet said:


> Mark what happened to your truck?


He drove it. ha


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I had the Alum axles on it and broke one. my bad.
I forgot to put the steel ones back on it.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

How many entries did you guys have this time?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Right around 60. Not too bad!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

We had 2 heats of 4x4 SC, and more elec buggys thank nitro. still 2 heats of each though. Plus one heat of sportsman


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> Trends come and go. I appears that the spec class is on a decline. For now the trend is the 4x4 SC. If you can spend a little more you can have just as much fun and competitive racing as the 1/8 scale for about 1/2 the cost.


I'm running the orignial slash, all stock. Unfortunately the 2wd and 4wd were combined. I think I managed to qualify 3rd overall still. I was giving up 3-4 seconds a lap on Phil.

I'm ok with that. I just don't want to go spend $5-600 on the 4wd. I have $165 in my old 2wd. That was the best part of racing these things, the cost. That's all out the door now.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I still have mine and my arm can be twisted to race it.


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

I still got my 2wd stock slash. Just didnt think there were enough to make a heat so i sign up. I dont plan on goin brushless either, just got to get my 4x4 working right... Lol


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

mofreaka said:


> I still got my 2wd stock slash. Just didnt think there were enough to make a heat so i sign up. I dont plan on goin brushless either, just got to get my 4x4 working right... Lol


The race sign up this time around was a little confusing.
Forms didn't have the right classes listed and the young girl helping out didn't know how many were interested in SC 2 wheel. It would be nice to have a sign up sheet/ list for the races so everyone could see who has signed up for what.
jmho..


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Yea I apologize for the sign ups. I think they ran out of the offroad forms during sign ups. They will be correct for the next race.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I'll always have my slash if anyone is interested in 2wd. It's not worth enough to sell. It never breaks, so no money out my pocket to fix it.

It is not competitive with the 4wd's. I don't want to mislead anyone there. It's still fun though, so that's what it is about.

-Ron


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

slickrick said:


> The race sign up this time around was a little confusing.
> Forms didn't have the right classes listed and the young girl helping out didn't know how many were interested in SC 2 wheel. It would be nice to have a sign up sheet/ list for the races so everyone could see who has signed up for what.
> jmho..


I'm sorry about the forms...I'm making new ones that are up to date.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Here is a link to the onboard video I made in my SLASH.

http://www.vholdr.com/node/67049

If it says not available, check again in a few minutes.

-Ron


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

GoFaster said:


> Here is a link to the onboard video I made in my SLASH.
> 
> http://www.vholdr.com/node/67049
> 
> ...


All I get is a video of the helmet cam...


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

If it says not available, check again in a few minutes.


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

GoFaster said:


> If it says not available, check again in a few minutes.


I see my truck...Frick'in awesome! Black and red truck #12...I pass you at the 3:32 mark and you get some good footage of me jumping the doubles...then I haul A** and I'm gone! I think I got second that qualifier before the motor let go hwell:

Thats classic, good job!:brew::brew:

Chris


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

A couple of consecutive screen shots...

Passing on the outside, then heading for the doubles...








Giving the camera truck the business...









Good times!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Man did you see how big Mark's foot was when you were taking off from pit lane!!!

It was bigger than your truck!


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

What's bigger, his foot or his head?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

That was awesome i seen my truck 2 times lol..I think ron did great running a 2wheel with the 4x4's.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

ayrroger said:


> What's bigger, his foot or his head?


That what i was thinking..Did you see that hand that grabed the truck at the end of the race it looked like an Orangutan Hand it was huge.:rotfl:


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

That was my hand also. lol

I make my wife happy.


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

Lol. I'm sure that's the only small thing.......its ok mark, its how you use it.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

mmorrow said:


> I make my wife happy.


Why? Because she likes big gloves, big hats, and big shoes?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Well you know, they say size doesn't matter. Of course it's guys like Ron that say that.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Guffinator said:


> Well you know, they say size doesn't matter. Of course it's guys like Ron that say that.


Hair is overrated too


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

GoFaster said:


> Hair is overrated too


Guff would know.:dance:


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I have tons of hair....on my back.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> I have tons of hair....on my back.


Cut and paste. It isn't just for word processing anymore!


----------

